# Corporation Frustration



## Chet (Sep 21, 2022)

This time it’s banks. I’m being pushed to go to online banking or pay for paper statements. I tried to enroll and this elderly gentleman had difficulty and ended up with a message to call a phone number. I did and there was only a short wait for a call from their geek department. I was given a temporary password. I went back to the bank’s website and again had no luck and got the message that said call the same number. Typical runaround. Geeks should write code and have it proofread by their grandparents. If they can use it, it passes. Instead they write it for Bobby and Suzy with assumptions thrown in that they will know what to do.


----------



## Kika (Sep 21, 2022)

I have to say that while initially it is a pain to set up, but it is really easier and more convenient in the long run.  

Can you get yourself to a branch?  If you have a cell phone, they can help you install the app and set it up and teach you how to use it.

If you have a laptop, bring it with you and they will help you. 

It is so frustrating to not have something work.


----------



## David777 (Sep 21, 2022)

As someone involved in engineering of the rise of the Internet, I also refuse to use BofA online banking, because I understand how easy it is with those with packet sniffers with backbone access to intercept any transactions. Those that might do so don't bother with little fish like most of us but yeah they are there.  Also the fact many banks don't clamp down on hacking thieves as much as they could if in balance it costs more to go after hackers versus expanding their customer bases since the FDIC reimburses such.


----------



## Kika (Sep 21, 2022)

David777 said:


> As someone involved in engineering of the rise of the Internet, I also refuse to use BofA online banking, because I understand how easy it is with those with packet sniffers with backbone access to intercept any transactions. Those that might do so don't bother with little fish like most of us but yeah they are there. Also the fact many banks don't clamp down on hacking thieves as much as they could if in balance it costs more to go after hackers versus expanding their customer bases since the FDIC reimburses such.


That is very interesting. You mention BofA, is that just one bank you refuse to use or are there other banks with higher measures of security that you feel better about?

The reason I do like online banking is that using the mobile app I can check my accounts, investments, credit cards, etc as often as I like.  Prior to online banking I had to wait until I received my paper statement, sometimes many pages long and just made the paper overwhelming for me.  Once, I picked up my mail, put it on the passenger seat of my car.  Bank statements were in that mail.  The car was stolen....a nightmare for me with all my transactions, account numbers, name. address. 

Using online I can deposit checks, if necessary, review my debits and credits and auto deposits.  Only when I need some cash do I need to go into the branch. 
I don't use ATMs if I can at all help it.

I would be interested to hear more from you on this topic.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 21, 2022)

Kika said:


> You mention BofA, is that just one bank you refuse to use or are there other banks with higher measures of security that you feel better about.


I'd like to know that also; thanks.


----------



## David777 (Sep 21, 2022)

There are huge advantages to online banking as you've noted, and indeed it is safe for most of us as well as improving at all times. I use BofA and have just one credit card. By not using their online processes, I remove myself from the primary sea of customers hackers target. A few years ago hackers in a state I've never had any transactions in stole over $20k from my savings account (immediately reimbursed) by getting ahold of my check routing and account numbers on the dark web. Every time one writes a check or makes an credit transaction to unencrypted retailers such is possible if at the other end there are those with dark web connections. There are myriad links to banking security information like the below.  I am no expert on that ever changing cyber war.

https://sqnbankingsystems.com/blog/the-5-biggest-threats-to-a-banks-cyber-security/


----------



## Kika (Sep 21, 2022)

Very interesting, thank you!
I am well aware of the possibility of account & routing numbers being somewhat easy pickings for those so inclined to do so.   After an incident, years back, where a check I wrote and mailed was somewhere intercepted and changed.

  Unfortunately, it was honored by the bank even though the changes were hard to miss. 

After that incident I actually felt that online/mobile banking was safer.  So far it has been.  I routinely check my accounts every morning and evening.  It takes seconds.

I use checks only when absolutely necessary, and refuse to use Zelle, Venmo or any other of apps like them for transferring money to another person.
I have taken to having all my bills paid by autopay by credit card, and just pay the CC bill before it's due. I collect points/cash back on the card and it is less work for me.

Scary world we live in.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2022)

Web design these days stinks, very little thought given to providing intuitive features for the user.     Financial websites and governmental websites particularly stink.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> Corporation Frustration


Corporations are great and have done a lot for us.  So long as what the corporations are doing is what you want it all works quite well.

However getting corporations to change or be flexible, is well almost as hard as the government...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)

You think online banking and other financial websites are crazy, wait till our Gov. approves the "digital dollar"! When, not if, this happens we will have lost complete control of our money, because it will be valueless.

OPINION: Why Digital Dollar ($) is really a Bad idea


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 21, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Web design these days stinks, very little thought given to providing intuitive features for the user.     Financial websites and governmental websites particularly stink.


Including ones with more than enough capital to own the best, most user friendly sites on the web.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 21, 2022)

Chet said:


> This time it’s banks. I’m being pushed to go to online banking or pay for paper statements. I tried to enroll and this elderly gentleman had difficulty and ended up with a message to call a phone number. I did and there was only a short wait for a call from their geek department. I was given a temporary password. I went back to the bank’s website and again had no luck and got the message that said call the same number. Typical runaround. Geeks should write code and have it proofread by their grandparents. If they can use it, it passes. Instead they write it for Bobby and Suzy with assumptions thrown in that they will know what to do.


Whenever officialdom, utility companies, banks and anyone else who thinks they can save a shekel or three by getting me to do this that and the other on line I write, as in handwritten, a letter explaining that the workings of the internet are beyond my grasp. What, obviously, has impact about a handwritten letter is the fact that most, if not all, are written to a correspondent who has never received such a missive. 

Added to that is the style of hand writing, it inevitably, has the desired effect. One young manager from our electricity supply company admitted that he had never received a letter, handwritten in ink, in his life, he seemed ecstatic.


----------



## oldmontana (Sep 21, 2022)

Kika said:


> I have to say that while initially it is a pain to set up, but it is really easier and more convenient in the long run.
> 
> Can you get yourself to a branch?  If you have a cell phone, they can help you install the app and set it up and teach you how to use it.
> 
> ...


app... It seems that the answer to many things is to have a app.  I hate that you need a app to get a "deal" on many items at a Grocery store, to wtach Thursday night NFL game of the week. etc.


----------



## Kika (Sep 21, 2022)

oldmontana said:


> answer to many things is to have a app


Irritating, isn't it?


----------



## rgp (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm getting the same thing from my pension provider ... Go electronic. I choose not too, as I believe the more information out on the web/net ..... the easier it is for bad guys to 'hack' your life/accounts. So far my pension provider understands, but they suggest about once p/year.


----------

